# W: wider inkle band



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

This is the widest band I’ve tried, it’s just over 2 inches wide. The colors remind me of the Asian pottery with the blue and white.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow, that's lovely! Beautiful weaving


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I love that color combination, and the design.

That looks like the perfect loom to do it on. Having two sides looks like it would be sturdy. What brand of loom is it?

Is it a Windhaven loom? https://www.etsy.com/listing/516385539/deluxe-accordion-double-sided-loom-kit?ref=related-7


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Job well done - love it!


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

IndigoSpinner said:


> I love that color combination, and the design.
> 
> That looks like the perfect loom to do it on. Having two sides looks like it would be sturdy. What brand of loom is it?
> 
> Is it a Windhaven loom? https://www.etsy.com/listing/516385539/deluxe-accordion-double-sided-loom-kit?ref=related-7


Yes it is the Accordion, I absolutely love it. This loom is so versatile and the company is awesome to do business with. There is a wait time of about six weeks but is definitely worth the wait! I got the deluxe version with the six and twelve inch rods, comes with everything you need to start weaving except the yarn.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Cookie61868 said:


> Yes it is the Accordion, I absolutely love it. This loom is so versatile and the company is awesome to do business with. There is a wait time of about six weeks but is definitely worth the wait! I got the deluxe version with the six and twelve inch rods, comes with everything you need to start weaving except the yarn.


Thanks. Information about equipment is always good.

Equipment can make the difference between an enjoyable experience and a beautiful finished project, and frustration and failure. I've always had a love affair with good tools!

It's a hard choice between the Accordion and the SampleIt Loom.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/514946536/ashford-sampleit-loom?gpla=1&gao=1&&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopping_us_a-craft_supplies_and_tools-tools_and_equipment-equipment_and_machines-looms-knitting_looms&utm_custom1=07f44b4a-58fe-4627-9987-cfa7b0269981&gclid=Cj0KCQjwl7nYBRCwARIsAL7O7dEmPJlyKEnz2aqW16oXzKS9aIegX3384rsk4cS-58SxzUXVdUAxFeIaAqDvEALw_wcB


----------



## PamiS (Apr 23, 2018)

Pretty! And beautiful loom.

(Added to my etsy favorites!)


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Yes, the color and design is lovey.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

IndigoSpinner said:


> Thanks. Information about equipment is always good.
> 
> Equipment can make the difference between an enjoyable experience and a beautiful finished project, and frustration and failure. I've always had a love affair with good tools!
> 
> ...


I have both and would choose the Accordion hands down. It's versatility is awesome. And it disassembles and stores in its tote bag that is included with the purchase. With the Accordion you'll never get bored!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Beautiful-- I love the freshness of the blue and white.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Is the pattern your own design? I love it!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

IndigoSpinner said:


> Thanks. Information about equipment is always good.
> 
> Equipment can make the difference between an enjoyable experience and a beautiful finished project, and frustration and failure. I've always had a love affair with good tools!
> 
> ...


Because you can do inkle. card, rigid heddle, bead, and tapestry weaving on the same loom, I would choose the Accordian. But then, i did choose that one and am happy.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Woodstockgranny said:


> Is the pattern your own design? I love it!


I saw a pattern that was similar and used a pattern generator to make it up. 
http://www.carolingianrealm.info/PatternGenerator.php 
It's a great site for making your own patterns then I save them to a pdf.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Cookie61868 said:


> I saw a pattern that was similar and used a pattern generator to make it up.
> http://www.carolingianrealm.info/PatternGenerator.php
> It's a great site for making your own patterns then I save them to a pdf.


Thanks Cookie61868!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

OH! very pretty.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

spins2knit said:


> Because you can do inkle. card, rigid heddle, bead, and tapestry weaving on the same loom, I would choose the Accordian. But then, i did choose that one and am happy.


Actually, you could do any of that on the SampleIt, too, and it has double heddle blocks so that you could also use a second heddle.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful!!! Aloha... Bev


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How pretty My favorite colors. I hope to have some time soon to get back to weaving.


----------



## PamiS (Apr 23, 2018)

Is it difficult to warp with both sides of the pegs enclosed?


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

PamiS said:


> Is it difficult to warp with both sides of the pegs enclosed?


The photos show the pegs attached to one side while being warped without a lot of tension, and then the other side is attached, and the tension is set.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

The beauty of the Accordian loom is that you can remove either side to warp the loom and then attach that side to weave. You aren't locked into a right handed loom.


----------

